# Walkaway: when should I check for queen cells?



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

4 days ago.


----------



## MoeC (Mar 10, 2017)

Slow Drone said:


> 4 days ago.


Thanks! I just checked and there are 4 cells on one frame, 3 on another.
It was also good to see the ladies feeding on the small pollen patty I put in and gobbling the sugar.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

You're at day 12 so no rough handling. They should start emerging around 4 days from now possibly 3 if the weathers been hot.


----------

